# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Just checking the countdown

## Stuart Love

Checking

----------


## Russ In Mn

I'm sure this has been discussed a lot and I knew how to do it on the old system but...  how do you set up the countdown clock?

----------


## Rob

There is a thread in the Technical Issues forum that explains this very well:

http://negril.com/forum/showthread.php?442-Here-are-some-vacation-countdown-tickers

Give it a check!

----------


## Lido

Still awhile off, but had to look!  :Frown:

----------


## Russ In Mn

Like This???

http://www.iberostar.info/ticker/ima...Xk1Xs18XNegril

----------


## Russ In Mn

No... That wasn't it.  I'll keep checking.

----------


## Rob

Russ,

You will need to use the BB code for the given ticker you want to use. Put the code in your signature area.

That should do it!

----------


## Russ In Mn

I knew I could do it.

----------

